# Problema dopo il login

## luca120

Ciao a tutti finalmente ho finito di installare gentoo, soltanto che ho qualche problema nel login, allora a me capita questo appena dopo aver messo nome utente e password (per accedere a gentoo) lo schermo diventa nero non vedo più nulla non so come mai!

a questo punto ho provato da terminale (senza alcun gestore grafico X) a dare il comando 

```
X -configure
```

  soltando che anche qua rimango bloccato perchà mi esce questo errore 

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Jun 4 00:10:27 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 04 June 2010  04:26:29PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun  5 02:04:32 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c25e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:a011:1043:83ac Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller rev 0, Mem @ 0xf7e00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf7d00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:a012:1043:83ac Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller rev 0, Mem @ 0xf7e80000/524288

List of video drivers:

   mga

   mach64

   ati

   radeon

   intel

   openchrome

   glint

   sis

   nv

   tdfx

   neomagic

   savage

   vmwlegacy

   trident

   r128

   vmware

   fbdev

   vesa

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

(II) Module mga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.4.11

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mach64"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so

(II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.8.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.12.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.12.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "openchrome"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so

(II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.2.904

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "glint"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/glint_drv.so

(II) Module glint: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.10.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.1.17

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "tdfx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/tdfx_drv.so

(II) Module tdfx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.4.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "neomagic"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.so

(II) Module neomagic: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vmwlegacy"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmwlegacy_drv.so

(II) Module vmwlegacy: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 11.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "trident"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/trident_drv.so

(II) Module trident: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.3.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.8.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so

(II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 11.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(--) vmware: X configured to use vmwgfx X driver assume who ever did that knows what they are doing

(--) vmware: Please ignore above "[drm] failed to load kernel  module "vmwgfx""

(II) vmware: Using vmwlegacy driver everything is fine.

Backtrace:

0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x45dfd8]

1: X (0x400000+0x5df25) [0x45df25]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fd76f235000+0xedf0) [0x7fd76f243df0]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so (0x7fd76b480000+0xa98) [0x7fd76b480a98]

4: X (0x400000+0xe34a9) [0x4e34a9]

5: X (0x400000+0xe39f4) [0x4e39f4]

6: X (xf86LoadModules+0xc3) [0x471913]

7: X (DoConfigure+0x64) [0x4e6de4]

8: X (InitOutput+0xa1d) [0x473c8d]

9: X (0x400000+0x250ba) [0x4250ba]

10: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7fd76de6fa26]

11: X (0x400000+0x24e09) [0x424e09]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

 cosa puo essere ? come faccio ad andare avanti?

P.S. dimenticavo di dire che io ho installato gnome-lite e no-multilib, il mio pc o meglio (eeepc Asus 1005PE) ha un chipset da 64bit

Grazie mille a tutti per le risposte!

----------

## cloc3

ti parte il driver vmware.

sai perché?

ultimamente non si usa più il comando X -configure.

cancella (oppure salva provvisoriamente) il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf e riparti dai manuali.

----------

## luca120

mmm non ho capito da dove dovrei ripartire? quindi non si usa piu X -configure? cioè perche io adesso non so come muovermi anche dopo il login mi esce lo schermo a puntini colorati poi schermo nero

----------

## cloc3

io partirei dal capitolo "Documentazione Desktop Gentoo".

cerca di seguire quelle istruzioni e, se ancora qualcosa va storto, ritorna descrivendo meglio il tuo problema.

ps.: se non ti va la grafica, prova questo comando:

```

 elinks http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

```

----------

## luca120

guarda purtroppo quella guida l'ho gia seguita e mi da lo stesso errore di prima del login dopo nome utente e pass schermo nero!!!

----------

## cloc3

 *luca120 wrote:*   

> guarda purtroppo quella guida l'ho gia seguita e mi da lo stesso errore di prima del login dopo nome utente e pass schermo nero!!!

 

in quella guida, l'istruzione X -configure è riportata al capitolo 4, come risorsa di ripiego alla procedura del capitolo 3: usare hal.

hai configurato hal?

se sì, cosa accade se lanci X senza opzioni?

e prima ancora, hai applicato le istruzioni del capitolo 2 sulla configurazione del kernel?

come hai impostato le variabili di /etc/make.conf? se ti parte il driver di vmware, anziché quello della tua macchina locale, qualche problema ci dovrà pur essere.

qual'è la tua scheda grafica?

qualche volta è utile ricompilare preventivamente i driver grafici:

emerge -a -1`qlist x11-drivers/`

----------

## Xytovl

Pare che il computer sia un netbook (un eeepc 1005pe forse ?) con atom N450.

questo messaggio : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/no-screens-and-intel-0-no-kernel-modesetting-driver-detected-800617/ con lo stesso identificativo PCI ha un problema con il modesetting e lo stato del LID (aperto/chiuso). La loro soluzione è un patch al driver intel.

Aggiornare ad un kernel 2.6.34 risolverebbe sicuramente il problema.

Dovresti anche settare VIDEO_CARDS a "intel" se è quello che hai in /etc/make.conf e rimuovere tutti i driver Xorg inutili.

Se usi driver intel recenti (2.10 mi pare), devi per forza attivare il modesetting nel kernel per poterli usare.

----------

